# Cordless Renovations CLOSING



## mendoFrank (May 2, 2015)

If anyone has been setting themselves up with CR stuff, know that they are going out of business. 
I wish I had bought a couple more of their chargers. Our club will need to find suitable alternatives. Chagrin.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

What voltage and chemistry of batteries are you needing to charge? We can get you what you need.


----------



## mendoFrank (May 2, 2015)

*14.8v li-ion charger*



Treeman said:


> What voltage and chemistry of batteries are you needing to charge? We can get you what you need.


Thanks Mike, 
I have been to your site (and we have bought bunches from you) - though I didn’t see one that I thought was just right. The CR batteries state how they should be charged at only 1 Amp/hr. Most other chargers I see say they charge at more - 2, 3, even 5. I imagine it is the protection board they use(d). 
If you have something that will definitely work with the CR batteries - like their “CR-1” smart charger, we would be VERY interested. 
Any help would be great!
Again, we use 14.8v li-ion.
And again, much thanks,

P.S.- if you might go to our web-site, use the contact us link, and put “Forward to Frank” in the subject line, we might correspond outside this forum. Either way is fine though


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

A low current charge is recommended to prevent heating. 

Not a bad idea.

Will contact you.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

What capacity batteries are being utilized? Charging CURRENT or AMPERAGE needs are predicated on the capacity rating of said battery. Battery OEM's typically recommend a charge rate for the 18650 cells utilized of our hobby @ 0.5-0.8C. The battery industry recommends _C1_ as the MAXIMUM safe _FAST_ charge current. In laymen's terms; the C indicates "_C-rate_", said _C-rate _is a measure of the rate at which a cell/battery is charged and or discharged relative to its capacity. A given cell/batteries _C-rate _is a factor of the capacity and recommended charge/discharge current/amperage rating multiplied/divided by capacity (regardless of the cell/battery voltage rating). 

A 2200mAh cell/battery rated @ 0.8C charge current = 2200mAh/1000 = 2.2Ah. 2.2Ahx 0.8A=1.76A charge rate.

Batteries such as 4400/5600Mah are assembled/wired in series-parallel configurations. Charge/discharge current/amperage _C-rates _are calculated the same as smaller capacity batteries.

5600Mah/1000=5.6Ah,0.8A x 5.6Ah=4.48A charge current.

Charging a 5600mAh battery @ 1A current equates to a _C-rate _of 0.18A. 

The Lithium Ion 18650 cells are designed and or specified to be charged within 3-hour intervals (capacity/voltage is irrelevant). Cell/battery SoC or State of Charge is equivalent to the present condition of the cell/battery in play and expressed as a percentage of capacity (much like a fuel gauge). A partially discharged cell/battery will obviously reach full charge faster than a deeply discharged battery. A prudent battery user will NOT fully or deep discharge their batteries as its detrimental to the batteries lifespan. 

Run your trains and recharge your batteries frequently as the OEM's recommend (there are NO negative effects herein with Lithium technologies).

Again;* AVOID* running your trains until such time the train stops or the batteries PCB opens the circuit and shuts off the power. The resultant _DEEP_ discharge is undesirable and greatly influences battery lifespan.

Michael


----------

